# Ohio River Buddy Trail Championship 10/14



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ohio River Buddy Trail Championship 2017*

*Heavy fog sat in on 44 ORBT teams on Championship Day at the Frontier ramp, and after a*

*slight delay, set off each striving to win the extra payout the day was to offer. Few went North and*

*few went South; many stayed close in the Willow Island Pool; and they as a whole made the right*

*choice as that is where most of the bags of fish came from that collected the cash. As in 2015;*

*William Pettit and his new partner Mike McDermott won with a weight of 8 # 14 ounces; both*

*of his Championship wins came from the Willow Island Pool. The win netted them $ 2370.00;*

*and a close behind in second was Gary Luff and Nick McMahon with a limit weighing 8 # 5 ounces,*

*worth $ 1200.00. Not only big checks were handed out Saturday as the Special Matt Boggs Award*

*to the qualifying team with the years biggest bass went to Butch and Cindy Fulks; with a smallmouth*

*at 5 # 5 ounces caught in the April Tournament. Plaques were also handed out to our long time*

*sponsors by my son and I to: Polymer Services of Ohio; Schwarzel Marine of Hockingport;*

*Ken’s Car Care of Vincent; Wright’s Riverside Marine of St. Mary’s; Forshey Marine of Marietta;*

*Blair Construction of Waverly; Schubert’s Storage of Rayland; Ohio River Outdoors of Williamstown;*

*Seven Rivers Marine in Torch; and to our reliable food prep duo Shelia and Cecil Brown of Tunnel.*

*Joseph and I extend our heartfelt Thanks to all of the support they all have given to the ORBT.*

*1st place – William Pettit/ Mike McDermott (5) 8 # 14 oz. $ 2370.00*

*2nd place – Gary Luff/ Nick McMahon (5) 8 # 5 oz. $ 1200.00*

*3rd place – Mike Lockhart/ Keith Davis (3) 7 # 14 oz. $ 580.00*

*4th place – Jerry Burkhart/ Phil Gillian (5) 6 # 14 oz. $ 500.00*

*5th place – Jason Suter/ Bryan Suter (5) 6 # 9 oz. $ 420.00*

*6th place – Bruce Johnson/ Patrick Johnson (4) 5 # 11 oz. $ 380.00*

*7th place – Johnny Thompson/ Jonathan Thompson (5) 5 # 7 oz. $ 360.00*

*8th place – Joseph Mitchem/ Joe Mitchem (5) 5 # 6 oz. $ 320.00*

*Big Bass – Mike Lockhart/ Keith Davis (sm) 3 # 13 oz. $ 250.00*


----------

